# G15 LCD Program Archive



## stargate125645

Program: BladeRunner v1.0
Author: stargate125645
Hardware Requirements: Dual core processor
Software Requirements: LCD Studio, SpeedFan 4.32, and ATITool 0.26
Features: This program monitors temperatures (both cores, IHS, NB, GPU) and system usages (both cores and the memory)

Screenshot and file attached. Please ask for permission before you modify my program (beyond what is listed below)! You may need to verify that the variables are displaying properly as well, as sometimes they get switched per computer. It just involves click and drag for any number you need to move to the proper header on the LCD screen.


----------



## stargate125645

Updated to include links to BF2 and BF2142 programs.


----------



## bdattilo

Cool, been looking for something like this.

What program does it use to get the temp data from?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdattilo* 
Cool, been looking for something like this.

What program does it use to get the temp data from?

LCD Studio has compatibilities with many programs, such as ATITool, Windows Media Player, SpeedFan, and has access to system variables via Windows. Those temperatures come from ATITool and SpeedFan 4.32, usage statistics come from Windows.


----------



## stargate125645

I have just added an LCD Studio guide, explaining how it works and the benefits and drawbacks of using it.


----------



## stargate125645

No other programs to add? Come now...


----------



## Akatsuki No Tobi

Finally I found a good program that monitors temperatures. + Reps for you Stargate.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Akatsuki No Tobi* 
Finally I found a good program that monitors temperatures. + Reps for you Stargate.

Since you aren't using the same setup as me, you should check SpeedFan to make sure the temperatures are corresponding to the correct core variables. The values listed on the G15 will be lagged by a few seconds. Let me know if it works, so I can list compatibilities! I don't think the temperature listed next to the RAM will correspond to anything for your system, as it doesn't for mine but I wanted something to go there.


----------



## stargate125645

I made some minor adjustments to BladeRunner to make the meter more accurate. The attachment and screenshot have been changed.


----------



## stargate125645

New versions of the BF2 and BF2142 LCD programs were released by the authors, so the information has been updated.

Edit: Apparently it was a typo, and the BF2142 version is still the same. I will add some more programs in the coming days.


----------



## stargate125645

An update has been released for LCD Studio that involves extra plugins for Vista.


----------



## stargate125645

Archive updated with more programs.


----------



## thecomputerdude

Alright here's one I made:

Version: 0.9

Requirements: Windows XP, LCD Studio

Hardware Compatibility: Intel Hyper-Threading Single Core processors only. May not work with Dual-Core.

Design: Status monitors on black background. Good for people who like the screen to match the keyboard skin better. Volume slider for those who like to see where there volume is at all the time. Refresh rate set to unlimited, reduces lag time on the bar reflection of status. Status Bars set to grow outward, better visual balance and easier to see in peripheral vision.

Misc: Bars and Numbers are in Percents. 
Permission Given to Modify as needed to make compatible with your System ONLY. Renaming, Copying, Or Re-distributing prohibited.


----------



## stargate125645

I have updated the archive with your program, thecomputerdude. You didn't give me a name for it so it is just listed under your name.

Good job!

Did my guide help you at all? Any comments on it?


----------



## thecomputerdude

Oh, yeah, it helped a lot. I was actually here looking for such information and by golly, someone had it! I got my g15 Sunday and I wanted to get going fast, and your guide certainly got me 90% of the way









The name of the program is in the filename, I decided it would be easier to keep it that way. I'll just start numbering them like "thecomputerdude2v0_9","thecomputerdude3v0_9", etc, from now on, when they're obscure and rather simple programs like that one. More complex, powerful programs will get their own unique name


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thecomputerdude* 
Oh, yeah, it helped a lot. I was actually here looking for such information and by golly, someone had it! I got my g15 Sunday and I wanted to get going fast, and your guide certainly got me 90% of the way









The name of the program is in the filename, I decided it would be easier to keep it that way. I'll just start numbering them like "thecomputerdude2v0_9","thecomputerdude3v0_9", etc, from now on, when they're obscure and rather simple programs like that one. More complex, powerful programs will get their own unique name









I look forward to seeing more, then!


----------



## odie

great info thanx....


----------



## Nick7269

here are some links that I found

http://forums.hexus.net/showthread.php?t=61281

http://www.g15forums.com

Some may find this helpful....

Nick


----------



## stargate125645

The second is already available, but I will look at the first. Thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Program: BladeRunner v1.0
Author: stargate125645
Hardware Requirements: Dual core processor (I used an Intel Core 2 Duo E6700)
Software Requirements: LCD Studio, SpeedFan 4.32, and ATITool 0.26

Screenshot and file attached. Please ask for permission before you modify my program (beyond what is listed below)! You may need to verify that the variables are displaying properly as well, as sometimes they get switched per computer. It just involves click and drag for any number you need to move to the proper header on the LCD screen.

Been looking for that Thanks man!


----------



## thecomputerdude

I have an Update for thecomputerdude0_9.
It has been incorporated into a combo named to Switchblade_v1
Requirements:
Intel HT processor
LCDstudio build 753

Files:
thecomputerdude_v1 (ssme layout as 0.9)
Screensaver_v1 (Who doesn't like to see a spammer get pwnzr0d?)
Switchblade_v2 (Playlist)

Just use the playlist to start the apps. The apps are timed, with 10 minutes for the monitoring app and 80 seconds for the screesaver. If you want to switch back and forth, use the number 2 lcd screen button.

Bugfixes:
Fixed uneven bar expansion problem in thecomputerdude0_9
EDIT: Fixed corrupted Playlist file

Permission given to modify the Switchblade playlist to suit your needs, however, I hold the rights to modification and distribution of the xds files.


----------



## honahursey

Heres something I created for myself, it contains a fps monitor and graph, an in and out for network usage, 2 status bars to measure cpu load time, a bar for ram load, and temps for your cpu, gpu, etc.

It uses Speedfan, Rivatuner, LCD Studio, and fraps. Edit it to display data for your programs if you use another program to monitor (e.g. ATI tool for GPU temp)


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *honahursey* 
Heres something I created for myself, it contains a fps monitor and graph, an in and out for network usage, 2 status bars to measure cpu load time, a bar for ram load, and temps for your cpu, gpu, etc.



Please edit your post to include required programs.

Edit: Beat me to it!









I'll update these within the next couple days.


----------



## thecomputerdude

Ok, time to make the G15 LCD do a little work keeping YOU entertained. Introducing the Star Wars App. Basically took the three Star Wars GIF's that are out there and lumped them into a ZIP file in LCDstudio format. Just unzip it and run the playlist file from the LCDstudio program. To switch episodes, hit the number 2 screen key. Have fun!

Permission given to modify in all ways wished and redistribute freely.

Requirements:
LCDstudio build 753
30MB RAM free


----------



## honahursey

Nice idea, although its quite hard to figure out whats going on with them


----------



## thecomputerdude

It does require having watched the videos recently or have a good memory, not having color or sound makes it difficult to know what each scene is about


----------



## stargate125645

Crap! I forgot about updating this. I will do it tomorrow, since I actually have time from school for some odd reason.


----------



## stargate125645

Updated!

honahursey: You did not give me a version number so I just listed it as v1. If you want it changed, let me know!

Nick7269: I can't use those links you provided because they go directly to a download link, and without site permission I do not want to leach their bandwidth. If someone wants to look at those programs, they'll have to do so via your post.


----------



## CaNe

Anything for counter strike source yet? or will that never happen?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaNe* 
Anything for counter strike source yet? or will that never happen?

There are programs for it out, but I can't get the page to load on the G15 forums that has the link to it.







It might exist elsewhere, so just have a look! If you find a link to it, let me know and I'll put it up!


----------



## CaNe

Alrighy i know there are alot of counter strike source gamers up in this awesome forum. Soooo i bought a G15 todayand wanted a CSS program for it i noticed some people had problems finding or getting one. So here you all go.

http://www.echovoice.com/echovoice/n...plication.html

This supports both counter strike source and counter strike 1.6.

Version im not sure of i cant seem to locate that part of the application.

*List of bugs found and reported then fixed* http://mantis.echovoice.com/echovoic..._view_page.php

*Main download page for this application* http://www.echovoice.com/echovoice/e...plication.html


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaNe* 
Alrighy i know there are alot of counter strike source gamers up in this awesome forum. Soooo i bought a G15 todayand wanted a CSS program for it i noticed some people had problems finding or getting one. So here you all go.

http://www.echovoice.com/echovoice/n...plication.html

This supports both counter strike source and counter strike 1.6.

Version im not sure of i cant seem to locate that part of the application.

*List of bugs found and reported then fixed* http://mantis.echovoice.com/echovoic..._view_page.php

*Main download page for this application* http://www.echovoice.com/echovoice/e...plication.html

Added to the original post. Thanks!


----------



## rsfkevski

OOPS forgot something


----------



## rsfkevski

Here's another good proggy!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Here's another good proggy!

OK, but you need to follow the guidelines listed in the original post. Shouldn't take you more than 2 minutes.


----------



## CaNe

1) http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/do...d=10824,osid=1
2) Logitech (Found by CaNe)
3) Version 1.04 (Version given in package 1.02)
4) Not needed its just a upgrade / patch
5) Nope its just once again a upgrade / patch to the version 1.02 installation disc
6) Basic specs to run the G15 keyboard

I figured i qould post this in case some users would like to upgrade / patch there G15s i know i did









*Release Notes:*

Fixed several issues in regards to Windows Vista UAC (User Access Control)
Fixed an issue with profile activation and Windows Vista Sidebar
LCD related options in Profiler are now always enabled, even if no devices exist that have an LCD
On Vista, LCDMedia should now work as expected with Windows Media Player right after installation
The applets now launch correctly under Windows Vista x64
Administrator privileges are no longer required for LGDCore under Windows XP and Windows Vista
LCDMedia will not crash anymore on Windows Vista when no sound devices are installed
Added new profile for Battlefield 2142
When using iTunes 7.1, using media keys will now work as expected
Reduced CPU usage of LCD POP3 applet and LCD Countdown applet
Fixed an issue with LCD Clock and LCD Performance Monitor under Windows Vista


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaNe* 
1) http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/do...d=10824,osid=1
2) Logitech (Found by CaNe)
3) Version 1.04 (Version given in package 1.02)
4) Not needed its just a upgrade / patch
5) Nope its just once again a upgrade / patch to the version 1.02 installation disc
6) Basic specs to run the G15 keyboard

I figured i qould post this in case some users would like to upgrade / patch there G15s i know i did









*Release Notes:*

Fixed several issues in regards to Windows Vista UAC (User Access Control)
Fixed an issue with profile activation and Windows Vista Sidebar
LCD related options in Profiler are now always enabled, even if no devices exist that have an LCD
On Vista, LCDMedia should now work as expected with Windows Media Player right after installation
The applets now launch correctly under Windows Vista x64
Administrator privileges are no longer required for LGDCore under Windows XP and Windows Vista
LCDMedia will not crash anymore on Windows Vista when no sound devices are installed
Added new profile for Battlefield 2142
When using iTunes 7.1, using media keys will now work as expected
Reduced CPU usage of LCD POP3 applet and LCD Countdown applet
Fixed an issue with LCD Clock and LCD Performance Monitor under Windows Vista

Added, thanks!


----------



## Syrillian

The current configuration is:

CPU speed
CPU Temp
CPU Voltage
Load (bar graph)
RAM usage (percentage)
Up-time
Real-time
GPU temp
Mobo Temp
HDD temp


I use: LCD Studio, ATI Tool, and Speedfan. I also use Rivatuner to control the G80's fan.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
The current configuration is:

CPU speed
CPU Temp
CPU Voltage
Load (bar graph)
RAM usage (percentage)
Up-time
Real-time
GPU temp
Mobo Temp
HDD temp


I use: LCD Studio, ATI Tool, and Speedfan. I also use Rivatuner to control the G80's fan.

It has been added! FYI, there is a screenshot function in LCD Studio. What is this program called? DBC? Is it version 1? That is what it will be set at until you tell me otherwise since it was not specified in your post.


----------



## CaNe

Quote:

I use: LCD Studio, ATI Tool, and Speedfan. I also use Rivatuner to control the G80's fan.
do you have to run all these programs for this application to work?


----------



## Warrior1986

FYI, the link to the Official Drivers page does not work.

"Product or Page Unavailable
Sorry, the product or page you're trying to view is not available in your location. Please browse the rest of our site to learn about other products, company information, and more.. "


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaNe* 
do you have to run all these programs for this application to work?

Yes. LCD Studio requires other programs to run to feed it variables - the price you pay to not have to code! But rest assured, those programs are very easy on resources.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Warrior1986* 
FYI, the link to the Official Drivers page does not work.

"Product or Page Unavailable
Sorry, the product or page you're trying to view is not available in your location. Please browse the rest of our site to learn about other products, company information, and more.. "

Fixed. They reorganized the website since yesterday apparently!


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
The current configuration is:

CPU speed
CPU Temp
CPU Voltage
Load (bar graph)
RAM usage (percentage)
Up-time
Real-time
GPU temp
Mobo Temp
HDD temp


I use: LCD Studio, ATI Tool, and Speedfan. I also use Rivatuner to control the G80's fan.

Question: Why both ATI Tool and RivaTuner? Why not just RivaTuner by itself?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


It has been added! FYI, there is a screenshot function in LCD Studio. What is this program called? DBC? Is it version 1? That is what it will be set at until you tell me otherwise since it was not specified in your post.


Oh..my bad..









Hmmm... I am not sure that I understand the question.

The Program (as you stated) is LCD Studio v 2.1.0.722. The Source Layovers are from ATI Tool, System Information, and Speed Fan

DBC is the name of the .xds file that displays the information, a file that I created.

Sorry for the confusion....erm... did I just make it worse?

*Warrior 1986*: I could not get Rivatuner to display the GPU temp (a piece of info that I really want/need displayed), and ATI Tool can't control the G80's fan. Currently I use ATI Tool for OC'ing and Rivatuner for Fan control, but the latter is not a running process.

*CaNe*: The processes that are running to display that information set on the G15 are LCD Studio, Ati Tool, and Speedfan.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Oh..my bad..









Hmmm... I am not sure that I understand the question.

The Program (as you stated) is LCD Studio v 2.1.0.722. The Source Layovers are from ATI Tool, System Information, and Speed Fan

DBC is the name of the .xds file that displays the information, a file that I created.

Sorry for the confusion....erm... did I just make it worse?

*Warrior 1986*: I could not get Rivatuner to display the GPU temp (a piece of info that I really want/need displayed), and ATI Tool can't control the G80's fan. Currently I use ATI Tool for OC'ing and Rivatuner for Fan control, but the latter is not a running process.

*CaNe*: The processes that are running to display that information set on the G15 are LCD Studio, Ati Tool, and Speedfan.











Yes, but did you name your program at all? Does DBC stand for anything? The version number will be kept at 1 for now. If you should release an update, you will increase that number so that way people who use your program can keep updated.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Oh..my bad..









Hmmm... I am not sure that I understand the question.

The Program (as you stated) is LCD Studio v 2.1.0.722. The Source Layovers are from ATI Tool, System Information, and Speed Fan

DBC is the name of the .xds file that displays the information, a file that I created.

Sorry for the confusion....erm... did I just make it worse?

*Warrior 1986*: I could not get Rivatuner to display the GPU temp (a piece of info that I really want/need displayed), and ATI Tool can't control the G80's fan. Currently I use ATI Tool for OC'ing and Rivatuner for Fan control, but the latter is not a running process.

*CaNe*: The processes that are running to display that information set on the G15 are LCD Studio, Ati Tool, and Speedfan.










D'oh, I'm an idiot. I figured out that ATI Tool did something that RivaTuner didn't and vice versa. Otherwise there would be no point running both.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


Yes, but did you name your program at all? *Does DBC stand for anything*? The version number will be kept at 1 for now. If you should release an update, you will increase that number so that way people who use your program can keep updated.


They are my initials...







... the hubris of it all...

This is the latest iteration. The only difference in the previous version was that FRAPS was displayed in lieu of the GPU temp...

... when I got the G80, having an FPS counter was pointless (to me).


----------



## honahursey

You can get Rivatuner to monitor GPU temps by going to hardware-level overclocks > Hardware Monitoring > Setup and enabling and using a log file (you can configure it to stop recording and recreate the log file at a specified file size)

That should allow you to run only one GPU monitoring program.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *honahursey*


You can get Rivatuner to monitor GPU temps by going to hardware-level overclocks > Hardware Monitoring > Setup and enabling and using a log file (you can configure it to stop recording and recreate the log file at a specified file size)

That should allow you to run only one GPU monitoring program.










If it only prints a value to a file, that would require LCD Studio to read from the file, which would defeat the purpose of using LCD Studio in the first place.


----------



## honahursey

You can also use it to add a icon to your tray which displays the temp, and LCD Studio does recognize it.

http://www.electraforge.com/brooke/m...iva_tuner.html does a good job of explaining the process.


----------



## Warrior1986

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
The current configuration is:

CPU speed
CPU Temp
CPU Voltage
Load (bar graph)
RAM usage (percentage)
Up-time
Real-time
GPU temp
Mobo Temp
HDD temp


I use: LCD Studio, ATI Tool, and Speedfan. I also use Rivatuner to control the G80's fan.

Hey, what happened to this program? I came here to download it to test out my G-15 and I don't see the XDS file. Where can I find it?


----------



## stargate125645

Apparently the download was removed by someone.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*


Hey, what happened to this program? I came here to download it to test out my G-15 and I don't see the XDS file. Where can I find it?


If anyone is interested, PM me.









_note: there has been one instance that the Data Source for the CPU Load is not available..._


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
If anyone is interested, PM me.









_note: there has been one instance that the Data Source for the CPU Load is not available..._

Are you able to host it? if not would you mind sending me a Pm and ill get it off of you and ill host it for everyone els who wish's to use it?


----------



## Warrior1986

I'm the unfortunate soul who seems to have something wrong with his data sources. I'm missing the entire tree from the data directory. Me and Syrillian have been going back and forth through PMs like mad trying to figure out what the hell is wrong. All different combinations of .NET Framework and different versions of LCDStudio and nothing has worked. These are the only options I get under CPU.



















If Syrillian puts up his screenshot, you'll see that his choices are quite different from mine, and neither of us have any idea why. He was thinking maybe its the BIOS, but other than that, no clues. In fact, what makes it really screwed up is that the LCD program that comes with the G15 has a performance monitor in it, and the CPU graph in that one works perfectly. So obviously it's getting the info from System information. The only question is how?


----------



## Mad_Handlez89

Here is my guide to running the Winamp Flashing Lights plugin on [Vista]. Has lots of features including browsing your playlist from the LCD









http://www.overclock.net/computer-pe...mp-plugin.html


----------



## Syrillian

Warrior, if you start a new thread your question will not be lost amongst the other posts...









Per your request, here is a screenshot of my setup.



Can anyone help with Warrior1986's issue?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


Can anyone help with Warrior1986's issue?


I'll go ahead and state the obvious that if you don't have the program that reads the variable installed, it won't be there, regardless of whether LCD Studio is capable of taking it from the program. In addition, different versions of the same program can have inconsistent variable references so it will not necessarily be the same from computer to computer and version to version.


----------



## honahursey

I have the same cpu load problem as warrior1986, you could try and go to http://www.g15forums.com//index.php?...#_Toc122754696 and try the steps it gives you to troubleshoot.

If that doesn't work, as it didn't for me, you could try a SDK version of the programs. A good SDK program is LCD SirReal, found at http://www.g15forums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1925


----------



## binormalkilla

I just got this keyboard tonight, and it totally PWNs.


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binormalkilla* 
I just got this keyboard tonight, and it totally PWNs.


----------



## binormalkilla

http://g15forums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=969
This plugin is looking sweet. I'm at work, so I haven't been able to try it yet. It includes GPU, CPU, FPS, Winamp, Network, you name it. All on a pretty GUI.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


http://g15forums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=969
This plugin is looking sweet. I'm at work, so I haven't been able to try it yet. It includes GPU, CPU, FPS, Winamp, Network, you name it. All on a pretty GUI.


Nice find! I shall add it shortly.


----------



## ae804

So... I know C/C++ and am thinking about making a [email protected] monitor type program....

1) Anyone else seen one of these already?
2) Are people interested... if so i'll try to make it more hearty so it will be sure to work in more circumstances...

Just curious
AE804


----------



## stargate125645

We have a lot of folders here at OCN, so I'm sure it will be more than worth it!


----------



## ae804

Alright.... we'll see what i can do this weekend


----------



## CaNe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ae804*


Alright.... we'll see what i can do this weekend










just keep in mind if you want to use any OCN logo's or anything you must ask the Admin first before doing so









Good luck with the app hope to see it soon.


----------



## binormalkilla

http://www.amd.com/us-en/Processors/..._13118,00.html
Check THIS out! An applet for AMDs. Once again I haven't tried it (at work), but I will when I get home. Looks pretty cool. I don't think the default performance monitor is that great..


----------



## Warrior1986

Just an FYI, that AMD app is IMHO crap. Not worth the download. And for some reason, most of the information it shows is inaccurate.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*


Just an FYI, that AMD app is IMHO crap. Not worth the download. And for some reason, most of the information it shows is inaccurate.


Still no luck with the CPU cores' loads?


----------



## binormalkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Warrior1986*


Just an FYI, that AMD app is IMHO crap. Not worth the download. And for some reason, most of the information it shows is inaccurate.


You couldn't be more correct sir. I tried it and it showed my core speed as....drum roll please......1800 MHz!!!


----------



## binormalkilla

I just downloaded this one:
http://g15forums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=969&page=25
and the readmen url is down. Anyone know how to execute these .xds files?


----------



## thecomputerdude

Yeah, you have to download LCDStudio.

www.lcdstudio.com


----------



## binormalkilla

I have LCD Studio, and I opened the playlist. How do I activate all of the plugins? Do I need to select the data source? This seems a bit vague..


----------



## honahursey

Open LCD studio and load the XDS files into it. Then you simply create a play list with all the files you want on it.


----------



## Syrillian

Plug-ins are available in: Tools > Options

...Is that what you are asking?


----------



## binormalkilla

Well I have a built playlist from that Matrix link that I posted in the previous page. When I open the playlist it lists the plugins, and when I select them you have options past that point. What I'm wondering is how to start the playlist on the LCD screen itself. For the SDK files I just move the .exe file to the 
program files/commonfiles/logitech/LCD manager (or something to that nature)
and they pop up in the application. 
I'm wondering if there is a way to convert an .XDS file to an .exe....this way I wouldn't have to run LCD Manager and LCD studio at the same time.


----------



## stargate125645

There is an option to run the program in menu.

You create a playlist and set it to load at startup of LCD Studio to make programs run automatically when LCD Studio starts.

You need to program with the SDK to get an executable file. The whole point of LCD Studio is to make it so you don't need to use the SDK.


----------



## binormalkilla

Oh ok. Thanks dude! I'm going to try to learn C++ so I can program this, as well as simply having some more job skills. I am at a desk all day doing tech support, so I might as well do something productive on my downtime.


----------



## binormalkilla

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1183036549
Here is my design for ATI Tray Tools Temp monitoring. It has the GPU temp gauge with the numerical data next to it. It has a bar graph over time of the maximum GPU temp.
The right side contains the same format with the environment temperature. I got the ATI picture from a file in the program files/ati folder and cropped it, then imported it into LCD Studio. I worked on this last night, and I'll be cleaning it up too. Let me know if you have any suggestions, or if you can find a better looking ATI logo. I'm thinking about checking out toogle.com to see how that image looks.
Requirements:
1)LCD Studio
2)ATI Tray Tools (running)
3)LM63 or other temp montitoring diode onboard you GFX card
4)System tray hardware monitoring turned on, may need the logfile active but I'm not sure


----------



## binormalkilla

Here is my ATI temperature applet along included in the G25 Matix. I edited it, as the fonts were too large and they overflowed over the borders.


----------



## stargate125645

My computer is down at home so I will get to that when I can, binormal. Good job!


----------



## binormalkilla

Thanks








It's a really great applet. It has everything you need in one playlist.
Anyone know how to add the Winamp graphic equalizer to a screen? That would be a sweet addition to the Winamp screen of that G15 Matrix....


----------



## stargate125645

It would be nice to know if anyone has used the G15 and/or LCD Studio on Vista. I would like to note whether or not there are mature drivers for the G15 in regards to Vista. Same with any 64-bit operating system.


----------



## honahursey

I'm pretty sure both the drivers and LCD studio work the same as the XP drivers/programs (although they are seperate downloads obviously)


----------



## daljeet2

hum.
2 weeks since a post.

well hey guys








i got a G15 yesterday... i love it! should of got one sooner...


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daljeet2* 
hum.
2 weeks since a post.

well hey guys








i got a G15 yesterday... i love it! should of got one sooner...

Longer than that since an update of the first post, too. I got my computer working again so I no longer have an excuse...


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Longer than that since an update of the first post, too. I got my computer working again so I no longer have an excuse...









you'll find another excuse you always do


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaNe* 
you'll find another excuse you always do









Updated.









I encourage everyone to get the most recent drivers for the G15. The improved Media Display is nice, and there are many other improvements.


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Updated.









I encourage everyone to get the most recent drivers for the G15. The improved Media Display is nice, and there are many other improvements.

when did the new drivers come out?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaNe* 
when did the new drivers come out?

If you go to the web page and look, using the link I provided in the original post, it says April 25, 2007.


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
If you go to the web page and look, using the link I provided in the original post, it says April 25, 2007.

Ah then i already have it i think.


----------



## lattyware

I would like to add some of my own software to this list.
This is an xChat plug in written in python, to display any messages that highlight you, along with nick of user who did it, channel, and time. More info is inside the actual source. It's pretty simple stuff.
This is for Linux only. Sorry Windows users.

http://lattyware.co.uk/OtherFiles/G15Highlighter.tar.gz

http://www.lattyware.co.uk/OtherFile...ighlighter.jpg for a picture. And yes, the lines will wrap to the next line.


----------



## Polo224

I don't know if you want this in your thread, if not it can be removed, but over at g15forums there's a pretty nice thread with g button overlays =

Overlays

There's some good ones there for the battlefield series, MMO's, and all of you CS addicts.


----------



## DJZeratul

theres also a trillian plugin which will let you receive and send messages, look at history, and look at your buddy list / send a new message all without leaving whatever app you are in. pretty rad.

linky: http://trillian.cc/downloads/detail.php?item=397


----------



## binormalkilla

Here is a new version of my ATI applet that I added to the G15 matrix...mine has smaller fonts to accommodate my hi res monitor, so you may want to make them larger.
This supports the 2900xt with Rivatuner...though it works with other cards. 
GPU temp
ambient temp
VRM temp
used video memory
fan duty 
Enjoy!


----------



## Pochi_D

This is a good 2142 G15 Applet. It probably been posted by someone else anyway

http://bf2142.totalgamingnetwork.com...ead.php?t=5574


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DJZeratul*


theres also a trillian plugin which will let you receive and send messages, look at history, and look at your buddy list / send a new message all without leaving whatever app you are in. pretty rad.

linky: http://trillian.cc/downloads/detail.php?item=397


Added. Nice find!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *binormalkilla*


Here is a new version of my ATI applet that I added to the G15 matrix...mine has smaller fonts to accommodate my hi res monitor, so you may want to make them larger.
This supports the 2900xt with Rivatuner...though it works with other cards. 
GPU temp
ambient temp
VRM temp
used video memory
fan duty 
Enjoy!










Nothing is attached?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pochi_D*


This is a good 2142 G15 Applet. It probably been posted by someone else anyway

http://bf2142.totalgamingnetwork.com...ead.php?t=5574


Yeah, been up for a while.


----------



## JaX

I just downloaded this today, I didnt know it was so easy to make apps.

Well heres mine, it basically has 5 screens, a main screen with all major info, a second screen with CPU/RAM usage, a third screen with the system information, a fourth with iTunes info, and finally a fifth with local and GMT time.


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaX* 
I just downloaded this today, I didnt know it was so easy to make apps.

Well heres mine, it basically has 5 screens, a main screen with all major info, a second screen with CPU/RAM usage, a third screen with the system information, a fourth with iTunes info, and finally a fifth with local and GMT time.







Good work Jax its nice ill give it a try later today.


----------



## Ozzy210

OKay i have a question. With the CSS g15 one. Lets say i played a game, and then joined a different server or w.e. My screen is couting my total kills etc, how do i reset each time i change server or w.e? Anybody?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ozzy210* 
OKay i have a question. With the CSS g15 one. Lets say i played a game, and then joined a different server or w.e. My screen is couting my total kills etc, how do i reset each time i change server or w.e? Anybody?

Doesn't it do that automatically? It takes the data from the server.


----------



## DigMe

Once I get the G15 that I just bought I may try and write one that shows who is talking on TeamSpeak unless anyone already knows of one like that.

brad


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DigMe* 
Once I get the G15 that I just bought I may try and write one that shows who is talking on TeamSpeak unless anyone already knows of one like that.

brad

I am sure there is one, but I don't know where. Besides, it's always good to have home-grown programs so write on!


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

just bought my G15 keyboard and wow this thing is incedible. here is my screenshot of mine.


----------



## AA_Samurai

For the TeamSpeak Users who game, etc. There is a program that shows TeamSpeak Server Name, What Channel you are in, total users in TS server, total users in channel, is mutable for mic and output from keyboard.

Name:G15 TeamSpeak by Schmads
Author: www.Schmads.com, Dan Klein
Version: 1.11 (newest version), previous versions are available.
Requirements: G15 software and TeamSpeak Client RC2 installed
Website: www.Schmads.com

It's a great program, I use it all the time! It's so helpful knowing who is speaking and who joins and leaves the TS server, being a TS admin it's always nice to know who is on, etc. That and being able to mute the TS output from the keyboard while in game is great! This program is highly recommended for gamers who use TeamSpeak Client RC2 and the G15 Keyboard! I hope that's all the information you need Stargate!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AA_Samurai* 
For the TeamSpeak Users who game, etc. There is a program that shows TeamSpeak Server Name, What Channel you are in, total users in TS server, total users in channel, is mutable for mic and output from keyboard.

Name:G15 TeamSpeak by Schmads
Author: www.Schmads.com, Dan Klein
Version: 1.11 (newest version), previous versions are available.
Requirements: G15 software and TeamSpeak Client RC2 installed
Website: www.Schmads.com

It's a great program, I use it all the time! It's so helpful knowing who is speaking and who joins and leaves the TS server, being a TS admin it's always nice to know who is on, etc. That and being able to mute the TS output from the keyboard while in game is great! This program is highly recommended for gamers who use TeamSpeak Client RC2 and the G15 Keyboard! I hope that's all the information you need Stargate!

I'll add it shortly, thanks!


----------



## Overclock

Can someone make a program for Americas Army? The game comes with one but it SUCKS!


----------



## gtarmanrob

not sure if this has been posted, too many pages to go through.

when you launch Everest, go into file - preferences. then click LCD. you can now enable a G15 LCD of any Everest settings you wish. i currently have CPU Clock, Ram Clock, CPU FSB, Cpu Vcore, CPU temp, GPU1 temp and GPU2 temp.

Unfortunately, you must have Everest running for it to display the screen. anyone able to make it a permanent/autostartable option. please let me know as im knew with this keyboard and im not too good at using it yet.


----------



## Overclock

How can I make the "G15 G Keys" program turn on at start up, I always have to turn it on myself...


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclock*


How can I make the "G15 G Keys" program turn on at start up, I always have to turn it on myself...


There should be an option to load it at startup in the program, but you can always add it to the "Startup" folder in the start menu.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

I cant get the CSS stats one to work. It just says "Registry Error".

And how do I get the Google Mail and the Alarm Clock to work? It just says in the read me to click on the .syx file or whatever but I cant.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


I cant get the CSS stats one to work. It just says "Registry Error".

And how do I get the Google Mail and the Alarm Clock to work? It just says in the read me to click on the .syx file or whatever but I cant.


I'm not sure what the issue with CSS is, so hopefully someone else will come along that knows. What specifically says "Registry Error"? Is it displayed on the LCD screen or elsewhere? That might help in troubleshooting.

Is there a directory to place the GMail and Alarm Clock program files into indicated in the readme file? I've never heard of an .syx file before; I figured the programs would be .exe files since they are already compiled and should not require LCD Studio.


----------



## lattyware

Just an update on the fact my G15 xChat Highlighter is now a lot better. Now at 2.6.

http://www.lattyware.co.uk/G15H/


----------



## stargate125645

That program wasn't posted in the first place so I never knew about it. I'll add it when I get the chance.


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

i just use lcd studio


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G|F.E.A.D|Killa*


i just use lcd studio


So do about half of the programs I've posted...


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

ok cool. i didnt mean to sound disrespetful i was putting my 2 cents worth.


----------



## JaX

Does anyone know of a Xchat applet which shows messages?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JaX* 
Does anyone know of a Xchat applet which shows messages?

I don't have it, but there is a link to it on the previous page.


----------



## lattyware

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JaX*


Does anyone know of a Xchat applet which shows messages?


My script is there. It uses G15Tools mind - as far as I am aware, only available for Linux.


----------



## stargate125645

Lattyware's program has been added. I apologize for the tardiness of the update!


----------



## Overclock

PROGRAM REQUEST!

I have no idea how to program or anything, but would someone make a better clock program? I hate how it has the digital really small and then it takes up most of the space with a useless analogue clock thing.









I just want one that has the date and stuff small on the bottom then above it the time in large numbers!









Will +rep to whoever helps me out!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclock*


PROGRAM REQUEST!

I have no idea how to program or anything, but would someone make a better clock program? I hate how it has the digital really small and then it takes up most of the space with a useless analogue clock thing.









I just want one that has the date and stuff small on the bottom then above it the time in large numbers!









Will +rep to whoever helps me out!


Honestly, if you just read my first post you will figure out how to do it on your own. All the necessary tools are presented there for you. It is very unbecoming to bribe people to do work for you like that.


----------



## Overclock

I did read it but I am too dump to freaking program anything! I can't hardly set the time on a clock!


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Overclock*


I did read it but I am too dump to freaking program anything! I can't hardly set the time on a clock!


If you read it then you would realize that there is no programing knowledge needed; it is essentially drag and drop. There is a nice tutorial supplied by LCD Studio 2.0 as well.


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


I'm not sure what the issue with CSS is, so hopefully someone else will come along that knows. What specifically says "Registry Error"? Is it displayed on the LCD screen or elsewhere? That might help in troubleshooting.

Is there a directory to place the GMail and Alarm Clock program files into indicated in the readme file? I've never heard of an .syx file before; I figured the programs would be .exe files since they are already compiled and should not require LCD Studio.


1 - on the PC when i turn it on
2 - no it doesnt say anywhere in the read me.

Oh I have a great and fun program. I actually am ambaressed yet at the same time proud that I was able to spend 1 hour playing with my adorable "Buggy".

The program is like a tomagachi pet "square" that runs around LCD screen.









Quote:



copy dll files to your windowsystem32 directory.
If Buggy doesn't work after both dll files were copied, try installing LogLCD.dll (instructions in "install LogLCD.txt").


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


1 - on the PC when i turn it on
2 - no it doesnt say anywhere in the read me.

Oh I have a great and fun program. I actually am ambaressed yet at the same time proud that I was able to spend 1 hour playing with my adorable "Buggy".

The program is like a tomagachi pet "square" that runs around LCD screen.










I think you need the SDK installed to use the programs you listed.


----------



## ichiveritas

When I installed ati tool onto my pc my avg keeps poping it up as a virus MPH?

Is this normal?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ichiveritas* 
When I installed ati tool onto my pc my avg keeps poping it up as a virus MPH?

Is this normal?

I've never had this issue, but I also dislike AVG so never used it for extended periods of time. You should make a separate thread on this issue if you have not already done so.


----------



## stargate125645

Anyone run into a situation where the volume dial no longer increases or decreases the volume, but is recognized like it is being locked out by another program? I think it is because of the Creative software I just updated...


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Anyone run into a situation where the volume dial no longer increases or decreases the volume, but is recognized like it is being locked out by another program? I think it is because of the Creative software I just updated...









my volume control has stopped working about a month ago, unsure of the reason, i may need to check for G15 updates though?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaNe* 
my volume control has stopped working about a month ago, unsure of the reason, i may need to check for G15 updates though?

Updating didn't work for me.


----------



## Burn

Requesting a G15 plugin... Based off HWMonitor, link available here: http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Burn* 
Requesting a G15 plugin... Based off HWMonitor, link available here: http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php

Unless LCD Studio supports it, which I am unaware of, that will require someone use the SDK. It would be a very useful program to interface with so I hope someone on OCN sees this request!


----------



## Lt.JD

Can I request a program for pidgin just like the one for trillian but for pidgin


----------



## JBD1986

hey, can you buy just a little standalone LCD that works similarly to the G15 attached monitor?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBD1986* 
hey, can you buy just a little standalone LCD that works similarly to the G15 attached monitor?

The only ones I know of are like mini-monitors and cost butt loads, unless you use Vista which supports some sort of secondary mini-monitor but I haven't heard much on that since its inception.


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBD1986* 
hey, can you buy just a little standalone LCD that works similarly to the G15 attached monitor?

Yea, you can get a black/white LCD and use Samurize to customize it to show pretty much anything you want (granted you have the plugin for it).


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
Yea, you can get a black/white LCD and use Samurize to customize it to show pretty much anything you want (granted you have the plugin for it).

You learn something new every day! Link?


----------



## NEvolution

http://www.samurize.com/modules/news/


----------



## Tigerplayer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NEvolution* 
http://www.samurize.com/modules/news/

you can do THAT with Samurize now? :O

oh well... Just got into the LCD studio stuff today, and I just made a small simple CPU/RAM meter to get started...



Hardware: right now it requires a single core CPU, but it's easily adaptable to dual- or Quad-cores
Software: None that I know of


----------



## Chipp

Just put together a simple little suite to display general system info (RAM usage %, CPU speed, CPU usage %, uptime, and volume); network information (hostname, local IP, and in/out throughput in b/sec); info from ATI Tray Tools (GPU temp and core speed, Env temp, and mem speed SDR - included ATI logo); and a "misc" page with the full local date/time and resolution/refresh rate - includes OCN flame).

I think it should be mostly plug-and-play. My goals were to provide a lot of info while still being _very_ readable at-a-glance. Lemme know if it blows up your computer or something. 4 XDS files and a playlist set to 5 second intervals. As with binormalkilla's ATI Tray Tools plugin you'll need "system tray info" enabled. I confirmed that logging is not necessary.


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Just put together a simple little suite to display general system info (RAM usage %, CPU speed, CPU usage %, uptime, and volume); network information (hostname, local IP, and in/out throughput in b/sec); info from ATI Tray Tools (GPU temp and core speed, Env temp, and mem speed SDR - included ATI logo); and a "misc" page with the full local date/time and resolution/refresh rate - includes OCN flame).

I think it should be mostly plug-and-play. My goals were to provide a lot of info while still being _very_ readable at-a-glance. Lemme know if it blows up your computer or something. 4 XDS files and a playlist set to 5 second intervals. As with binormalkilla's ATI Tray Tools plugin you'll need "system tray info" enabled. I confirmed that logging is not necessary.



































ill give this a try, *Glares at ATI* make a nVidia


----------



## Wasting Away

i tried using bladerunner but i don't get the correct temps from Speedfan. How do i fix this?


----------



## stargate125645

You have a different version of SpeedFan than I used, and a different motherboard, so the order in which the variables are read by SpeedFan (and consequently by LCD Studio) will be different. All you have to do is go into the LCD Studio program BladeRunner and change the variable names for the displayed temperatures. Make sure you are in the properties tab, and then click on the number you wish to change the variable for. If memory serves, they are referred to as something along the lines of "temp1," "temp2," etc., so just switch it until the correct one displays and then save.


----------



## Wasting Away

how do i know which ones are the right ones?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wasting Away* 
how do i know which ones are the right ones?

Do you know which ones are the correct ones in SpeedFan? It is really just guess and check until the value you see in LCD Studio is the one you want (i.e. it matches what SpeedFan says). Generally you will have two values that are close to each other in speedfan, which correspond to the two cores in your CPU. A third value is lower, but rises and falls along with the core temperatures, and represents the IHS for the CPU. Sometimes you will also have a northbridge or southbridge temperature, which won't change much compared to the other three when your system is under load and not under load. You will sometimes get random values for variables that don't exist or that SpeedFan doesn't read properly.

Judging from your screenshot, my best guess says that your two cores are temp2 and temp3 and your IHS is temp1, so you would change the values in LCD Studio until the proper ones appear next to the labels I have made for them in my little program. But again, the only way to be reasonably sure which temperatures belong to which is by loading your system and seeing the temperature change trends as I noted above.


----------



## Wasting Away

I'm pretty sure i know which ones they are in speedfan.. Well my cpu at least.
I think HD0 is core 1, and Temp 1 is core 2.

but how would i change it in LcdStudio?

heres a screenshot with Folding at Home running. (I have coretemp running too, which are the first temps on the bottom right corner)


----------



## stargate125645

That makes no sense. Why would core 0 have a lower temperature than core 1? Core 0 should get the workload first, and therefore have a higher temperature if both cores aren't fully loaded.

As far as changing it in LCD Studio, as I stated earlier, you have to open up my program and select the number on the display corresponding to what you want to change. You change the source variable of the number until it matches what you want to show from SpeedFan. When you have done this for all 3 temperatures, then just save the program and you're done.


----------



## Wasting Away

ohh, alright then








now that i know how to change them.. im still trying to find out which ones are which.
on speedfan, there are two "temp 1"s, are they the same thing? or is every temp on there something else.

and what you said confused me, because on everything i have, ( performance moniters ect..) everything shows that the second core is being worked more than the first all of the time. Does that mean the temperatures on speedfan are going to be switched around for them?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wasting Away* 
ohh, alright then








now that i know how to change them.. im still trying to find out which ones are which.
on speedfan, there are two "temp 1"s, are they the same thing? or is every temp on there something else.

and what you said confused me, because on everything i have, ( performance moniters ect..) everything shows that the second core is being worked more than the first all of the time. Does that mean the temperatures on speedfan are going to be switched around for them?

If that's the way the cores are instructed to operate then so be it. It's just unusual in my experience. I wouldn't worry about it if all other software is reading the same thing.

SpeedFan used to actually label what the temperatures were, and I'm not sure why they stopped. As far as I know those temperatures aren't the same, but I am no SpeedFan expert. You will just have to figure out what temperatures are what from the temperature trends during loading. You can use other software to help you find out which is which, as well. The variable names in LCD Studio and those in SpeedFan do not necessarily correspond, so you'll have to guess and check.


----------



## stargate125645

I've updated the original post to include the two new programs. Sorry it took me so long!

On a side note, Logitech has a newer version of their software out. They are using 2.1.101 now.


----------



## 53977

What other games does the G15 support?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wolf_08* 
What other games does the G15 support?

I have links to places where it shows other program sources in the original post...


----------



## arekieh

umm am i ******ed or is this program useless?
You cannot switch between two programs on the LCD screen??
The only time i look at the screen is when im in game or watching a movie or something else.
Sooo, if u want to switch it u have to go to the program (which displays the info in the program already) than change it to display on the screen?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *arekieh*


umm am i ******ed or is this program useless?
You cannot switch between two programs on the LCD screen??
The only time i look at the screen is when im in game or watching a movie or something else.
Sooo, if u want to switch it u have to go to the program (which displays the info in the program already) than change it to display on the screen?


What program are you referring to? You hit the black circle on the upper left of the media keys on the keyboard to change the LCD program page displayed.


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
What program are you referring to? You hit the black circle on the upper left of the media keys on the keyboard to change the LCD program page displayed.

i loaded all of Chipps suite.
And they are all in LCDStudio.
But the only way i can switch between the screens is through the program...


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
i loaded all of Chipps suite.
And they are all in LCDStudio.
But the only way i can switch between the screens is through the program...

Me thinks you are doing something wrong, but I have no idea what... Can someone else help? Chipp?


----------



## arekieh

me thinks so too


----------



## Chipp

Hmm... I don't know if I ever tried changing frames within a playlist manually. I would think that if LCD Studio would let you with another pack there is no reason why it would not work with mine, though all I did was leave it on auto-rotate.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chipp* 
Hmm... I don't know if I ever tried changing frames within a playlist manually. I would think that if LCD Studio would let you with another pack there is no reason why it would not work with mine, though all I did was leave it on auto-rotate.

Well I haven't used your Suite yet, so pardon my ignorance here. Do you have it set up as separate programs in your Suite (i.e. separate files for each display screen) or pages in the same program? That changes how you switch screens with the G15: If you wish to switch programs, you push the black circle button on the upper left of the media buttons. If you wish to switch pages within a program, you select them by selecting one of the 4 horizontal oval buttons on the top of the media buttons on the keyboard. Make sense?









So if pressing the incorrect button is not the issue, then perhaps it is because Chipp has programmed it to auto rotate and it disables the ability to change it manually. Just a thought. Perhaps you should release a version that has each page on a separate program so that the user can manually rotate and use the one they want?


----------



## arekieh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Well I haven't used your Suite yet, so pardon my ignorance here. Do you have it set up as separate programs in your Suite (i.e. separate files for each display screen) or pages in the same program? That changes how you switch screens with the G15: If you wish to switch programs, you push the black circle button on the upper left of the media buttons. If you wish to switch pages within a program, you select them by selecting one of the 4 horizontal oval buttons on the top of the media buttons on the keyboard. Make sense?









So if pressing the incorrect button is not the issue, then perhaps it is because Chipp has programmed it to auto rotate and it disables the ability to change it manually. Just a thought. Perhaps you should release a version that has each page on a separate program so that the user can manually rotate and use the one they want?

Nope not working for me, i waited for quite a while, and the screens didnt change, hitting each button at the top resulted in no change either....


----------



## Chipp

Interesting - let me reinstall LCD studio and have a look. IIRC they are separate programs that are cycled through by a playlist.


----------



## Chipp

With a fresh install of LCD studio and a fresh download from here, this is what I found. I went into the Logitech GamePanel manager and disabled all programs but LCD studio. I then opened up LCD studio, loaded chipp_play.xpl, and the different programs began cycling at 5 second intervals. I can manually change programs forward or backward with the two rectangle keys above the Rewind MM key. (Left previous program, right next program). When I say program I mean my 4 different applets.


----------



## arekieh

im an idiot,
you have ot hit play...... i didnt realize that,







lol thanks it works


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arekieh* 
im an idiot,
you have ot hit play...... i didnt realize that,







lol thanks it works


----------



## CaNe

bump for a good thread!


----------



## Boris4ka

Do these programs work with the new G15 too?


----------



## arekieh

yep they should


----------



## CaNe

Yes they should work just fine with the new devices.


----------



## Polo224

I just recently started using decent apps for my g15. I could've smacked myself for not doing it sooner as it is unbelievably easy. I started using riva tuner to show gpu info and cpu temps, but I cannot get the fps to show. Anyone familiar with the riva tuner osd that may have a tip?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polo224*


I just recently started using decent apps for my g15. I could've smacked myself for not doing it sooner as it is unbelievably easy. I started using riva tuner to show gpu info and cpu temps, but I cannot get the fps to show. Anyone familiar with the riva tuner osd that may have a tip?


If you download FRAPS it works automatically with the G15 now.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polo224*


I just recently started using decent apps for my g15. I could've smacked myself for not doing it sooner as it is unbelievably easy. I started using riva tuner to show gpu info and cpu temps, but I cannot get the fps to show. Anyone familiar with the riva tuner osd that may have a tip?


You can create your own .xds files and use any programs that are supported by the plug-ins.

For example Fraps is supported as is RivaTuner. You can use the built in object-oriented (I think that is the correct term) programming to display the appropriate information.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Syrillian*


You can create your own .xds files and use any programs that are supported by the plug-ins.

For example Fraps is supported as is RivaTuner. You can use the built in object-oriented (I think that is the correct term) programming to display the appropriate information.


With the new software/drivers from Logitech, FRAPS is directly supported by the G15. You just run the program and you have two new screens to play with on the LCD, one of which is an FPS history plot. Nothing else needs to be done.


----------



## Polo224

All good information, thanks folks. I'm being nit-picky here and trying to use one screen to show all information and all I'm lacking is the fps. I like how on riva I can show everything about my gpu (honestly the first time that I've seen its temps lol - haven't found a need to oc it - blasphemy, I know!), cpu temps, gpu clocks, fan speeds, etc.....

I check out the fraps display tonight. Thanks! ++


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polo224*


All good information, thanks folks. I'm being nit-picky here and trying to use one screen to show all information and all I'm lacking is the fps. I like how on riva I can show everything about my gpu (honestly the first time that I've seen its temps lol - haven't found a need to oc it - blasphemy, I know!), cpu temps, gpu clocks, fan speeds, etc.....

I check out the fraps display tonight. Thanks! ++


If you use LCD Studio you can display all of those things at once. FRAPS is also compatible wth LCD Studio; it just isn't required that you use LCD Studio to display FRAPS information due to the automatic compatibility inherent in the new software and drivers.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
With the new software/drivers from Logitech, FRAPS is directly supported by the G15. You just run the program and you have two new screens to play with on the LCD, one of which is an FPS history plot. Nothing else needs to be done.

Cool









But, can it show all the info at the same time without switching through apps?
(not a challenge, just a query).

For example my current .xds displays:

CPU Speed
CPU Temp
CPU VCore
CPU load (4 independant cores)
RAM usage (percentage)
GPU clock
GPU temo
GPU memory
Uptime
realtime

It was fairly easy to make my own within the LCD Studio program.

Is there another plug-in that does not require manual configuration that will display similar data?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Cool









But, can it show all the info at the same time without switching through apps?
(not a challenge, just a query).

For example my current .xds displays:

CPU Speed
CPU Temp
CPU VCore
CPU load (4 independant cores)
RAM usage (percentage)
GPU clock
GPU temo
GPU memory
Uptime
realtime

It was fairly easy to make my own within the LCD Studio program.

Is there another plug-in that does not require manual configuration that will display similar data?










Indeed it is easy to create your own, but my only point was that you don't have to.







A lot of people don't know the new functionalities that the updated software and drivers provide. A lot of games are supported, the media display has been improved, etc. Even FEAR: Perseus Mandate has its own special screen for it.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Indeed it is easy to create your own, but my only point was that you don't have to.







A lot of people don't know the new functionalities that the updated software and drivers provide. A lot of games are supported, the media display has been improved, etc. Even FEAR: Perseus Mandate has its own special screen for it.

Your point is well-taken


















I really ought to take a look around for some of these utilities and programs. I did use the built-in one for Prey, but it struck me as more cheesy.....

...like the compass







. hahahaa...

But seriously. Your input is well taken.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Your point is well-taken


















I really ought to take a look around for some of these utilities and programs. I did use the built-in one for Prey, but it struck me as more cheesy.....

...like the compass







. hahahaa...

But seriously. Your input is well taken.

Perseus Mandate's screen is rather useless as well.


----------



## stargate125645

I am thinking of adding a list of games and software with default support for the G15. If you all know of any please add them!

Also, if you find any links that do not work let me know and I will fix them.

P.S. I have a lot of linkbacks to this thread. I feel speshul!


----------



## Badie05

Thanks. Useful list.


----------



## CerberaUK

Teamspeak 2 addon by Schmads
http://www.schmads.com/g15teamspeak.html

Really good and have had no problems with it.


----------



## CaNe

Hey Stargate, have they came out with a new update for the G15 keyboard yet?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CaNe* 
Hey Stargate, have they came out with a new update for the G15 keyboard yet?

I believe what is linked to in the original post are the newest software and drivers. A lot of automatic support for games has been included, as well.

Edit: I have updated the main page with the TeamSpeak 2 software link.

Here is a list of supported games added by Logitech in the most recent software updates:

_Added in v2.02_

America's Army
Thrillville: Off the Rails
Bioshock
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Commandos: Strike Force
Crysis
Empire Earth III
Enemy Territory: QUAKE Wars
Falcon 4.0: Allied Force
F.E.A.R.
F.E.A.R. Extraction Point
F.E.A.R. Perseus Mandate
Gears of War
GTR
GTR 2
Halo 2
Hellgate: London
Medal of Honor: Airborne
Neverwinter Nights 2
Rainbow Six: Lockdown
Shadowrun
SimCity Societies
Soldier of Fortune: Payback
Star Wars Battlefront II
Supreme Commander
Tabula Rasa
The Witcher
TimeShift
Titan Quest: Immortal Throne
Tomb Raider Anniversary
Unreal Tournament III
Vendetta Online
_Added in v2.00_

Battlefield 2142
Civilization IV
Dawn of War
Dungeons'n'Dragons Online
Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Gun
Hereos of Might'n'Magic V
Lord of the Rings Online: Shadows of Angmar
Prey
Rise of Legends
Star Wars: Empire at War
The Movies
Titan Quest
War Front - Turning Point


----------



## CaNe

Right on stargate, thanks again mate.


----------



## Anth0789

Is there any plugins that can display like all your CPU usage Similar to Coretemp but in a bar instead. But for multiple cores like a Quadcore? Also that displays your GPU temps right next to it?


----------



## CaNe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anth0789* 
Is there any plugins that can display like all your CPU usage Similar to Coretemp but in a bar instead. But for multiple cores like a Quadcore? Also that displays your GPU temps right next to it?

I dont believe something like that has yet to be developed, have you tryed google?


----------



## Syrillian

Hi, Anth.

LCD Studio has numerous pug-ins that will display a wide array of information including specifically what you are asking after:

This is an old image of my Allendale E6400. The border around the load-graph is optional (the CPU is idle in the image), and reads from left-to-right.


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Anth0789*


Is there any plugins that can display like all your CPU usage Similar to Coretemp but in a bar instead. But for multiple cores like a Quadcore? Also that displays your GPU temps right next to it?


Haven't been on OCN for quite a while. But here's what I've been using on my G15 for a while.










Under the DL/UL kbps shows the usage as a bar (in percent) and the actual percentage or bandwidth being used. 
But the percentage is void when rx/tx files within LAN.

The CPU usage bars, percent, and temps should be self explanatory.


----------



## Darkknight512

I'm thinking of getting a G15 rev. 2 soon, but I have a questions, can you run both Logitech SDK apps and LCDStudio plugins at the same time?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


I'm thinking of getting a G15 rev. 2 soon, but I have a questions, can you run both Logitech SDK apps and LCDStudio plugins at the same time?


If I interpret your question correctly, "Yes".

You will need to toggle between them.


----------



## Darkknight512

Ahh ok thank you, now I just need to save 91 bucks for this...


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Ahh ok thank you, now I just need to save 91 bucks for this...


So... have you seen the screen on the V2 vs. the screen on the V1?

The V2 is smaller, so you may want to consider that.


----------



## Darkknight512

Yes I have seen that on numerous reviews, by smaller how much smaller? I understand it is the same resolution?

I have just read that some people reported that the black paint rubs of the keys after a while, have you encountered this?


----------



## Syrillian

I have 20/20 vision, and the screen sits about 2-1/2' from my face. The V2 was more difficult to see (about the same amount of information that is displayed in my post above ~ 08.30.08) I would akin the difference to a "concentrated glance" (V2) as opposed to a "quick glance" (V1)

The trade off is that the V1 footprint is enormous, and the V2 is comparable to standard keyboards


----------



## Darkknight512

Wait, 2.5 inches, isent that pretty much hovering your face above the keyboard.
Right now I sit 30 cm (12 inches) away from the LCD on my MX 3200 and that's pretty close, so no way 2.5 inches


----------



## Syrillian

No, Bro.... "feet".

Sorry... I should have been more clear


----------



## Darkknight512

Ahh 2.5 feet so I should be fine as I am 1.5 feet away from the top of my keyboard


----------



## Saix225

hm. Where is the update of Echovoice promised in Christmas of 2006?
O_O
My version of Echovoice (latest) has the new logo, but continuously says "Auto Detecting Games Enabled."
When is the update coming?


----------



## Darkknight512

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Darkknight512*


Ahh 2.5 feet so I should be fine as I am 1.5 feet away from the top of my keyboard


I got my G15!!! I've been playing with it for like 12 hours straight (2 of those hours spent staring at pulsing LEDs (WVS))


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darkknight512* 
I got my G15!!! I've been playing with it for like 12 hours straight (2 of those hours spent staring at pulsing LEDs (WVS))

I just got mines as well. Downloaded Lcdstudio 2.0 and now I have no clue how to get apps working. I was looking forward to using weather.com and gmail.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven*


I just got mines as well. Downloaded Lcdstudio 2.0 and now I have no clue how to get apps working. I was looking forward to using weather.com and gmail.


If the applications were made by someone else as a standalone program, running their executable (post-installation if installation is necessary) will make them automatically show up on the LCD screen. You just have to toggle through to have it show up.

The LCD Studio 2.0 directions I gave in the original post should get you started, and the tutorial that comes with the program is actually quite useful. Just take 10 minutes to read them both and you're pretty much set to do anything yourself through LCD Studio.

Bear in mind that the most recent versions of the Logitech software support dozens of games already.


----------



## carl25

how do i install plug ins ? specifically the foobar plug in


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carl25*


how do i install plug ins ? specifically the foobar plug in


Downloaded files generally have ReadMes that explain these things, you know. I believe you put the necessary dll file into the component folder.


----------



## carl25

no readme for this one

and no component folder

logitech>gamepanel software
then these folders

g series software
lcd manager
LU


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *carl25*


no readme for this one

and no component folder

logitech>gamepanel software
then these folders

g series software
lcd manager
LU


Is that the Start Menu or after navigating through the C: directories? Two different results.


----------



## carl25

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Is that the Start Menu or after navigating through the C: directories? Two different results.

through start menu i get this

start>logitech>gamepanel manager and g series keyboard profiler

using vista 64


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
through start menu i get this

start>logitech>gamepanel manager and g series keyboard profiler

using vista 64

As I implied with my last post, all program source files are found by navigating through the C: drive. No program ever has source folders in the start menu. "C:/Program Files/Logitech" or what have you. That's where you will find the folder.


----------



## carl25

that's what i said

C:\\Program Files\\Logitech\\GamePanel Software
C:\\Program Files\\Logitech\\GamePanel Software\\LCD Manager

there is no component folder


----------



## carl25

lol ok

problem was, i wanted to put the .dll in the logitech directory, you never told me it had to go in the foobar component directory

got it working, thanks and +1


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *carl25* 
lol ok

problem was, i wanted to put the .dll in the logitech directory, you never told me it had to go in the foobar component directory

got it working, thanks and +1

Glad it works! I was at work during the previous few posts on this thread so I was not able to check my own directories to get you the exact location, so my apologies.


----------



## shibbiness

Did anyone get the Counterstrike source program to work? I just get a registry error :s


----------



## stargate125645

There is a new G15 LCD software version out with support for more games! It came out on the 5th of January, I guess.

Click here for a list of games already supported. Here is a list of supported games added by Logitech in the most recent software update:

_Added in v3.01_

Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway
Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
Civilization 4: Colonization
Cyrsis: Warhead
Fallout 3
GT Legends
GTR Evolution (offline)
Lego Batman
Mercenaries 2
Red Orchestra
Sin Episodes: Emergence
Spore
Test Drive Unlimited
Trackmania: United Forever
Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibbiness* 
Did anyone get the Counterstrike source program to work? I just get a registry error :s

Perhaps a Steam update nixed it. I've never tried it personally as I don't like that game... Are you sure Logitech hasn't provided out-of-box support for Counter-Strike with their new software versions?


----------



## shibbiness

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
There is a new G15 LCD software version out with support for more games! It came out on the 5th of January, I guess.

Click here for a list of games already supported. Here is a list of supported games added by Logitech in the most recent software update:

_Added in v3.01_

Brothers in Arms: Hells Highway
Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
Civilization 4: Colonization
Cyrsis: Warhead
Fallout 3
GT Legends
GTR Evolution (offline)
Lego Batman
Mercenaries 2
Red Orchestra
Sin Episodes: Emergence
Spore
Test Drive Unlimited
Trackmania: United Forever
Warhammer Online: Age of Reckoning
Perhaps a Steam update nixed it. I've never tried it personally as I don't like that game... Are you sure Logitech hasn't provided out-of-box support for Counter-Strike with their new software versions?

I got the latest software directly from the site. And the Echovoice forums (people who made the software) apparently doesnt send confirmations emails anymore. But anyhow, i fixed the registry error, but the stats in game still dont update.

Thanks for the list tho.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibbiness* 
I got the latest software directly from the site. And the Echovoice forums (people who made the software) apparently doesnt send confirmations emails anymore. But anyhow, i fixed the registry error, but the stats in game still dont update.

Thanks for the list tho.

I'm thinking a Steam update changed something and the Echovoice program needs to be fixed. Even Wikipedia lists Echovoice as the only source for CS support, and a Google search simply turns up my thread... Anyone else use other software? I'm sorry I can't be of more help...


----------



## stargate125645

I have changed the game software listing on the original post after finding an extensive listing of games supported on the G15 Wikipedia page. It encompasses 3rd party support as well as games supported through Logitech's software and is thus a much more complete list than I would be able to make and is updated by the community. I am still keeping links to software that is made by members here as those are not updated on the Wikipedia page.


----------



## shibbiness

Well i found a solution to the echovoice CSS mod.

Install everything and restart your computer. Then, in steam games list, right click Counterstrike source and go to properties. Then click launch options and put this in:

-condebug

Then click ok, and everything should be fine now.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shibbiness* 
Well i found a solution to the echovoice CSS mod.

Install everything and restart your computer. Then, in steam games list, right click Counterstrike source and go to properties. Then click launch options and put this in:

-condebug

Then click ok, and everything should be fine now.

Excellent information! Hopefully others will see this.


----------



## Shroomalistic

anyone know where everest saves the data you put in for the g15 lcd info. everytime I restart the computer my info disapears.

I like to have to have it set up for gpu core's utilization, cpu core's utilization and temps for each gpu and core. it never saves though.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shroomalistic*


anyone know where everest saves the data you put in for the g15 lcd info. everytime I restart the computer my info disapears.

I like to have to have it set up for gpu core's utilization, cpu core's utilization and temps for each gpu and core. it never saves though.


Are you using LCDStudio I presume? If so, you have to save the file and run it with LCDStudio (I would just save the file to a playlist, and run the playlist when LCDStudio starts).


----------



## Shroomalistic

not sure, just using what comes with the board. everest has built in support for the g15. it works fine I just lose different pages on restarts.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shroomalistic*


not sure, just using what comes with the board. everest has built in support for the g15. it works fine I just lose different pages on restarts.


Using what comes with the board? Not the same thing then. I have no idea what Everest does and does not do as I don't use it so you'll have to wait for someone else to come along. The Core Temp program works perfectly fine with the G15 and does temperatures as well as usage (no GPU temp display and no RAM usage display, though).


----------



## Shroomalistic

the lcd manager program that came with it. Sorry I was at work so I couldnt see exactly what it was. If you havent tried it, check out everest. Works awesome when the settings stay.


----------



## hackm0d

It was very difficult to find a working version, but here it is:

*ÂµTorrent G15 Informer*

*Author:* Commander

*Version:* 1.0 [Final, discontinued]

*Dependencies:* Font MUST be installed for readability, included.

*System Requirements:* ÂµTorrent (any version), Logitech G15

Displays detailed data of your torrents on the G15 display. You can check the size, percentage done, ETA, status, ratio, availability, seeds, peers, download speed and upload speed.

*NOTES:*
If any fields display N/A on the G15 LCD, open ÂµTorrent and enable the tabs in the main window that you need to see on the LCD, e.g. enable "Seeds" in ÂµTorrent if you have N/A displayed next to seeds on the LCD. This will fix it.

Also, the keyboard may become a bit laggy when this program is run. This is normal and a programming bug.

*INSTALL THE FONT INCLUDED!!!*


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hackm0d*


It was very difficult to find a working version, but here it is:

*ÂµTorrent G15 Informer*

*Author:* Commander

*Version:* 1.0 [Final, discontinued]

*Dependencies:* Font MUST be installed for readability, included.

*System Requirements:* ÂµTorrent (any version), Logitech G15

Displays detailed data of your torrents on the G15 display. You can check the size, percentage done, ETA, status, ratio, availability, seeds, peers, download speed and upload speed.

*NOTES:*
If any fields display N/A on the G15 LCD, open ÂµTorrent and enable the tabs in the main window that you need to see on the LCD, e.g. enable "Seeds" in ÂµTorrent if you have N/A displayed next to seeds on the LCD. This will fix it.

Also, the keyboard may become a bit laggy when this program is run. This is normal and a programming bug.

*INSTALL THE FONT INCLUDED!!!*


I'm sure many on these forums will find that program useful! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## SilverPotato

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hackm0d*


It was very difficult to find a working version, but here it is:

*ÂµTorrent G15 Informer*

*Author:* Commander

*Version:* 1.0 [Final, discontinued]

*Dependencies:* Font MUST be installed for readability, included.

*System Requirements:* ÂµTorrent (any version), Logitech G15

Displays detailed data of your torrents on the G15 display. You can check the size, percentage done, ETA, status, ratio, availability, seeds, peers, download speed and upload speed.

*NOTES:*
If any fields display N/A on the G15 LCD, open ÂµTorrent and enable the tabs in the main window that you need to see on the LCD, e.g. enable "Seeds" in ÂµTorrent if you have N/A displayed next to seeds on the LCD. This will fix it.

Also, the keyboard may become a bit laggy when this program is run. This is normal and a programming bug.

*INSTALL THE FONT INCLUDED!!!*


This one screwed up my LCD screen... Needs to be fixed


----------



## hackm0d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SilverPotato*


This one screwed up my LCD screen... Needs to be fixed


How'd it do that?
Did you install the included font?
Try exiting LCDMon.exe from the task manager, the G15 Informer will automatically launch it again.


----------



## stargate125645

Sometimes my G15 resets itself for no reason, but I've never had the display itself screw up. Has this been resolved yet?


----------



## A_Blind_Man

I'm not sure if anyone already mentioned this but coretemp now has a G15 applet
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
Revision .99.5 "Developed and contributed by Michal Kokorceny from http://74.cz/."
no requirements other than windows, and running coretemp
the site has both x86, and x64 versions
displays what type of processor you have, its current speed, % load (on multiple cores if you have them), temp of your cores, and also the time and date! its awesome!
I do not have any pics of it, and could not find any i might post one up later

I've had no issues with it so far works like a champ


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man*


I'm not sure if anyone already mentioned this but coretemp now has a G15 applet
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
Revision .99.5 "Developed and contributed by Michal Kokorceny from http://74.cz/."
no requirements other than windows, and running coretemp
the site has both x86, and x64 versions
displays what type of processor you have, its current speed, % load (on multiple cores if you have them), temp of your cores, and also the time and date! its awesome!
I do not have any pics of it, and could not find any i might post one up later

I've had no issues with it so far works like a champ


I've enjoyed its use as well! I just wish it showed RAM use percentage. The time display I really don't have a use for since that capability comes default with the G15.


----------



## CaNe

Nice to see we still got this thread going Stargate, Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## hackm0d

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A_Blind_Man* 
I'm not sure if anyone already mentioned this but coretemp now has a G15 applet
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
Revision .99.5 "Developed and contributed by Michal Kokorceny from http://74.cz/."
no requirements other than windows, and running coretemp
the site has both x86, and x64 versions
displays what type of processor you have, its current speed, % load (on multiple cores if you have them), temp of your cores, and also the time and date! its awesome!
I do not have any pics of it, and could not find any i might post one up later

I've had no issues with it so far works like a champ

For as long as I remember the only thing that worked on my G15 when I got it last year was the CoreTemp applet.
Now it shows the date and time as well, the rest isn't new.
Thanks for sharing though.


----------



## kdog193

AI Suite would be a good program to add


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kdog193*


AI Suite would be a good program to add


At present I am only providing direct links to programs made by OCN members. The other programs are hosted at sites such as g15forums.com, to which links are provided in the original post. I presume the program you mentioned falls into the latter category?


----------



## zvxsone

This mod is just funny..
he he chick shows off tits, with general cpu 1 and 2, and ram..
nice cpu flowline too
try it out stargate, and see if you like it..

-

anyone have app/mod for GPU ??? with fan meter, temp and maybe Hz??
pleace answer, gpu apps on net are just crap(what i`v found!!)
1st of all
got Windows7, and ATI graphicC.
dosent work... know why??


----------



## zvxsone

for you missbelivers, or just intrested


----------



## stargate125645

I am not sure that is appropriate...

In regards to your question, you will want to use LCDStudio to make a GPU application if you cannot find one in any of the sites hosting programs. I am not sure if Logitech has driver issues with Windows 7, or if LCDStudio works with Windows 7 so that could be the source of some of your problems. I'm sure someone on this site uses a G15 with Windows 7?


----------



## gabbygenier

just got a G15 and it kicks ass. only thing is im having issues getting a license for lcd studio. it keeps saying failed


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gabbygenier*


just got a G15 and it kicks ass. only thing is im having issues getting a license for lcd studio. it keeps saying failed


You get an e-mail with the license file in it (an XML file, I believe). You just place it in the proper directory on your computer or tell LCD Studio where to look for it.


----------



## gabbygenier

i know how to do it but i keep getting errors when trying to get a license on the website


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gabbygenier*


i know how to do it but i keep getting errors when trying to get a license on the website


If the website isn't working then you'll have to contact them. I've done several licenses and never had a problem so it must be something new.


----------



## stargate125645

A firmware update has been released since I last posted. Version 3.04 is now available, including a Windows 7-specific version. A crap load of support for games has been added:
http://www.logitech.com/en-us/suppor...s&bit=&osid=13
(This link is for the Windows 7 64-bit version, but the updates should be the same for all operating systems.)

Thank you, Logitech, for continued games support!


----------



## XvCluTchvX

did anyone get minilyrics to work?


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XvCluTchvX*


did anyone get minilyrics to work?


Link? Never heard of it.


----------



## XvCluTchvX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


Link? Never heard of it.


http://www.crintsoft.com/mlplugin.htm


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XvCluTchvX*


http://www.crintsoft.com/mlplugin.htm


Are you sure you aren't just playing songs that don't have lyrics in their database?


----------



## XvCluTchvX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Are you sure you aren't just playing songs that don't have lyrics in their database?

the lyrics show up on the app, but i cant install the plugin. i downloaded it, install it, but it doesnt show up in minilyrics(the plugin)


----------



## N2Gaming

Is this good for the second generation G15's? Also I looked but did not see any app for Lavalys Everest Ultimate 5.xxx to allow the monitoring of system temps and voltages. Has any one made one for this.

I did not read the entire thread but I did read the whole Opening Post.

Sorry for the noob questions. I did not even get a user manual and I bought my G15 new a few months back...


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XvCluTchvX* 
the lyrics show up on the app, but i cant install the plugin. i downloaded it, install it, but it doesnt show up in minilyrics(the plugin)

Does the Game Panel software show the lyrics application as running? If not, you may not have the plugin installed properly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Is this good for the second generation G15's?

Yes.

Quote:

Also I looked but did not see any app for Lavalys Everest Ultimate 5.xxx to allow the monitoring of system temps and voltages. Has any one made one for this.

I did not read the entire thread but I did read the whole Opening Post.
There were too many programs in the list so I shortened this thread to only include ones made by members here. I have listed links to some websites that have non-LCD Studio programs, where you might be able to find one for Everest. You can also make one yourself using LCD Studio, assuming LCD Studio offers support for it (I do not recall). The LCD Studio tutorial is actually quite good.

Also, some programs come with G15 support automatically (such as CoreTemp), FYI.

Quote:

I did not even get a user manual and I bought my G15 new a few months back...








I don't believe the G15 comes with one, per se.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
Yes.

Ooops. I did not see the other quotes because I did not see my name in them. Sorry and thank you for the help.

I have since figured out how to set up my Everest and G15 to show my system info. Which happens to be a good thing because I have been experiencing random reboots, blue screens and lock ups. Now after having this G15 set up w/my 2 GTX 460's reading temps I was able to see that GPU #2 was reading 0c degrees when I locked up then after I rebooted it was not showing up on the LCD as GPU#2 telling me that GPU #2 is having some issues. I purchased an open box item and that is the one that was experiencing the 0c temps and not showing after a reboot. I sure hope this is not a sign of things to come for my BNIB GTX 460.







Images for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
Thank you for being so short.









It needed explanation?









Quote:

I have since figured out how to set up my Everest and G15 to show my system info.
Out of curiosity, did you get it from one of the sites I linked to? If not, which site? I would like to add it if it has multiple programs available.

Quote:

Which happens to be a good thing because I have been experiencing random reboots, blue screens and lock ups. Now after having this G15 set up w/my 2 GTX 460's reading temps I was able to see that GPU #2 was reading 0c degrees when I locked up then after I rebooted it was not showing up on the LCD as GPU#2 telling me that GPU #2 is having some issues. I purchased an open box item and that is the one that was experiencing the 0c temps and not showing after a reboot. I sure hope this is not a sign of things to come for my BNIB GTX 460.







Images for your viewing pleasure.
It could be a faulty read, or that Everest has issues reading multiple sensors. Or the GPU could have issues. Have you tried placing the seemingly troublesome GPU into the system by itself? If the issue persists, then you know it is a problem with the GPU and not Everest.


----------



## N2Gaming

So your saying Everest will make the GPU stop functioning all together even after a reboot??? Sigh No I did not use any of the programs you linked in your OP or any others for all that matters. I used Everest to get my temps to show up in my LCD screen.









The GPU is the problem I'm sure of it. Everest is not gonna cause to many random issues w/reboots, BSOD's and freezes as far as I know. Sure Everest has some issues every once in a while but I highly doubt this to be one of those cases especially since I am having problems w/an egg open box item.

I have run the suspected GPU in the system by itself but not w/all the Ultra settings in Dirt 2 as 1 gpu is not capable of such settings alone while running my 1920x180 resolution.

I may try to swop GPU's into each others slots just to see if the problem duplicates it self again. This way if it happens on the same slot and not on the GPU then I know it's software or mobo related.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N2Gaming* 
So your saying Everest will make the GPU stop functioning all together even after a reboot???

My point was that it may not be a symptom of your issues.

Quote:

Sigh No I did not use any of the programs you linked in your OP or any others for all that matters. I used Everest to get my temps to show up in my LCD screen.








I asked if you used one of the websites I linked to.


----------



## N2Gaming

I did not use any web sights you linked in the OP becuase I could not understand any of that Greek mumbo jumbo. If it's not instantly easy for me to grasp then I'm not the kind of person to read 2 hours of literature that confuses me after the first 2 pages. Not to mention the keyboard not coming w/any literature to sit down and read while the GF watches TV is just one more reason I asked for help in the first place...

Well as far as the GPU's are concerned. The open box GPU always has a lower voltage by about .100 or more volts. I'm no expert but I think that is well beyond normal and may be telling me something. What it's telling me is open for discussion but as far as I'm concerned it means the open box was returned for a good reason and I'm starting to place my finger on it. I think the voltage regulation circuitry on the Open Box GPU may be defective. I have not even began to look at the firmware on the cards yet and if the card has been flashed then I'm not even interested in keeping it in the first place. Especially since I don't know who did the flashing and what was done w/the card before being returned to newegg...


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stargate125645* 
My point was that it may not be a symptom of your issues.

I asked if you used one of the websites I linked to.

Everest has a built-in G15 plugin, I enabled sensor plugins from Everest to be used with other applications, and decided to not use the Everest G15 as I prefer the built-in RivaTuner G15 plugin for my temperature and voltage readings on my G15, using SpeedFan and Everest to supply Voltage and Ram Usage for the RivaTuner display.

The only one of those three programs I would've had to download a plugin for, woulda been SpeedFan.

Also he never said Everest was making his computer freeze, he mistook something you said about Everest, making him then say "So you're saying Everest is making my GPU cut-out?" or something.
He was simply saying about Everest showing him that his GPU temp reading is showing 0% when his PC freezes (after enabling the G15 plugin within Everest, and being able to now see the temps/voltages when his PC freezes), so he's now isolated that his freezing issues are GPU-related, he just needs to find out what's wrong with his GPU.


----------



## N2Gaming

Thank you Evo that is exactly what I meant by it.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy* 
Also he never said Everest was making his computer freeze, he mistook something you said about Everest, making him then say "So you're saying Everest is making my GPU cut-out?" or something.

I never suggested he thought Everest was freezing his computer.

Quote:

He was simply saying about Everest showing him that his GPU temp reading is showing 0% when his PC freezes (after enabling the G15 plugin within Everest, and being able to now see the temps/voltages when his PC freezes), so he's now isolated that his freezing issues are GPU-related, he just needs to find out what's wrong with his GPU.








I misunderstood him to mean that his GPU was reading 0 degrees the entire time. I misread what he wrote.


----------



## N2Gaming

Actually the GPU was reading normal temps but when my PC froze on my I noticed the temps of GPU 2 was at 0 amd O was like aha. Then after I rebooted the computer the GPU was not showing up in the G15 LCD at all and that made me dig a little deeper into the problem using GPU-Z I found out that infact the GPU was not being detected by the computer. I still don't know what was causing the issue because I have not been able to duplicate this problem once I got the card working in windows again. I do know that the voltages are reading different volts for each card and the open box card is reading a lot lower than the BNIB card. One other thing I noticed was that as soon as I enable SLI in the Nvidia Control Pannel My Samsung TV Screen displays a slight Greenish hue to it... It's the wierdest thing. I almost want to go to fry's to purchase another BNIB MSI Cyclone GTX 460 1GB card just to see if the same thing happens w/the fry's new card in that the screen goes slightly green ever so faintly but detectable. I will show you images of how to get the readouts like the picture I posted up there if you would like but I did not use any speacial software other than what Logitech and Everest already comes with.


----------



## billy66bare

Just wanted to chime in here ( I got here from your other thread). Have you tried re-flashing the bios? Someone could have tried flashing it to a lower VID and borked it, so they sent it back.
Just a thought.








Also, what kind of cooling are you using that you get 0c temps?! A little overkill for a second GPU don't ya think? lol


----------



## ericld

Will this program work with a G13 also.


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ericld* 
Will this program work with a G13 also.

If you are referring to LCD Studio, I believe it will work.


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *billy66bare*


Just wanted to chime in here ( I got here from your other thread). Have you tried re-flashing the bios? Someone could have tried flashing it to a lower VID and borked it, so they sent it back.
Just a thought.









Also, what kind of cooling are you using that you get 0c temps?! A little overkill for a second GPU don't ya think? lol


I'm not sure why the one card has a lower VID of 0.962v. I just got a third card BNIB and it actually has a higher VID of 1.037v. I tried to flash the bios from the lower VID card to the higher VID card and it did not work.

It is very possible that some one flashed the bios to allow for the lower VID. So far I have not been able to accomplish this on my own and thus I don't know how to raise or lower the VID on any of the Video cards through bios flashing alone.

It was irritated me that I could not lower the VID on the 1.025v card and then on the new card deliverd yesterday as well. I was also irritated because this newest 460 GPU has a VID of 1.037v.









Did I mention that I also got a 450 GTS PhysX card yesterday and upon installing that card my system started acting all goofy. After that I decided to check if there was a different set of drivers for the 450 GTS. I'm glad I checked because there was. Once I had the new drivers installed the system decided to start running great on a 160.xx beta driver. So far it seems to be working out better for me atm and I am now able to lower the VID on all the GPU's because of the new beta drivers. Who would of thought that drivers would have been locking the VID from being lowered in Afterburner.

Regarding the cooling I am using stock cooling. The reason the card was reading 0 is because the card stopped working as if it was a dead card for some reason and after a reboot the card was no longer showing up as being in the system. This was fixed by wiggling the PCIe power cables a bit on that card or so I think.

Now what do you mean by overkill. Are you refering to running sli with 2x GTX 460's?

I think I answered all your questions.


----------



## hbhorat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hackm0d*


It was very difficult to find a working version, but here it is:

*ÂµTorrent G15 Informer*

*Author:* Commander

*Version:* 1.0 [Final, discontinued]

*Dependencies:* Font MUST be installed for readability, included.

*System Requirements:* ÂµTorrent (any version), Logitech G15

Displays detailed data of your torrents on the G15 display. You can check the size, percentage done, ETA, status, ratio, availability, seeds, peers, download speed and upload speed.

*NOTES:*
If any fields display N/A on the G15 LCD, open ÂµTorrent and enable the tabs in the main window that you need to see on the LCD, e.g. enable "Seeds" in ÂµTorrent if you have N/A displayed next to seeds on the LCD. This will fix it.

Also, the keyboard may become a bit laggy when this program is run. This is normal and a programming bug.

*INSTALL THE FONT INCLUDED!!!*


how do i install the font?
plz help


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hbhorat*


how do i install the font?
plz help


Have you tried placing it with the other fonts in Windows?
C:\\Windows\\Fonts

(I am assuming it is a TTF.)


----------



## craney

Afternoon everyone, i have just ordered myself a G15 from Logitech it was only £55 inc delivery! well chuffed and cant wait to give it a go.

I have red thru the thread its quite long lol and i was just wondering what the best advice or the best place to start would be with regards to seeting up the LCD. I think to start with i would like to have it showing my CPU, GPU temp etc. What are the most common apps people run on their LCD's and should i look for 3rd party software or stick to the official stuff?

thanks a mill


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *craney;11779784*
> Afternoon everyone, i have just ordered myself a G15 from Logitech it was only £55 inc delivery! well chuffed and cant wait to give it a go.
> 
> I have red thru the thread its quite long lol and i was just wondering what the best advice or the best place to start would be with regards to seeting up the LCD. I think to start with i would like to have it showing my CPU, GPU temp etc. What are the most common apps people run on their LCD's and should i look for 3rd party software or stick to the official stuff?
> 
> thanks a mill


Many programs have built-in compatibility. I use CoreTemp, but I believe that I had to find a third party plugin for the G15 for it. The G15 software by Logitech comes with support for many, many games, too, so make sure you get their most recent version.


----------



## webwit

Koreans do it better


----------



## microsoft windows

I got this new keyboard with a full-color 8.5" LCD built-in. I'll show some pics later.


----------



## cROKODILE

I have a keyboard with 15" full-color screen.

Oh wait, it's a laptop.


----------



## z7x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEvolution;4767429*
> Haven't been on OCN for quite a while. But here's what I've been using on my G15 for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Under the DL/UL kbps shows the usage as a bar (in percent) and the actual percentage or bandwidth being used.
> But the percentage is void when rx/tx files within LAN.
> 
> The CPU usage bars, percent, and temps should be self explanatory.


Hey I just got new second hand speakers Z-10 with this LCD.

What is this plugin that you are using?

I like it, but there is no name for it.


----------



## SEN_ONE

That's on a keyboard, not speakers.


----------



## z7x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEN_ONE;15046732*
> That's on a keyboard, not speakers.


And?

All them plugins created for G15 work on my speakers, so please tell me what is this on the above picture? ;P


----------



## SEN_ONE

Shows how much I know about Logitech's speaker line. I would send the guy who posted it a PM. That post was made in 2008 and he may no longer keep up with the thread. The poster hasn't signed on since July of this year, though. Good luck.


----------



## Tipless

Been looking for these


----------



## Darksoul844

does these work for the G19?


----------



## #ghjghjk[OTallTGXG]

eski dizi izle


----------



## #ghjghjk[OTallTGXG]

daemon tools


----------



## barkinos98

these programs are G19 compatible right? the one that syrillian did looks like tis VERY useful.


----------



## stargate125645

I imagine they are compatible, but you'd have to have LCD Studio and the likes installed.


----------



## twitchyzero

bumping this...I am looking for some more up-to-date apps for my g15rev2...this archive is ancient so I dont know where to start.

Basically I need an app that can display the following monitoring stats for CPU+GPU+RAM *simultaneously*

1. clock speed
2. utlization/usage
3. temps

I dont really care for GPU stats cause I can just use EVGA precision X OSD on my monitor screen.

Thanks.


----------



## stargate125645

CoreTemp will do all that but the GPU. I don't know what does GPU temperatures or clocks so you may have to do that yourself with LCDStudio.


----------



## twitchyzero

Thanks I'll download core temps.

Is LCD Studio comparable to LCD Sir Real? Is the latter still relevant in 2013?


----------



## stargate125645

I have never heard of LCD Sir Real... I have no idea how it compares.


----------



## Happytodd

Sorry for another archive bump,

I just wanted to say thanks for this thread, been a G15 user for many many years. I've been using LCD Sir Real for quite sometime now and it's actually my favourite applet now, I originalled used one that controlled Winamp to pulse the keyboard lights!


----------



## stargate125645

Can you provide a link to the program? I'd never heard of it. Any idea if it works with the G19?


----------



## Happytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> Can you provide a link to the program? I'd never heard of it. Any idea if it works with the G19?


Sorry about the late reply, I ran out of internet.
The link provided below seems to be the place I downloaded my Sir Real applet from, and yes, it does work with the G19 however it will be black and white.

In another thread the other day I also got told to download the CPU-Z software for my pc, once I downloaded it I also noticed it added extra stats for the Sir Real tweak such as the temperature of my CPU cores.

It also says you will have a nag feature if you download the free version, however my nag has gone now without a purchase for some reason. I'm not complaining!

http://www.linkdata.se/software/lcdsirreal/


----------



## stargate125645

How does it compare to CoreTemp's plug in? I have to give it a shot.


----------



## Happytodd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> How does it compare to CoreTemp's plug in? I have to give it a shot.


Well basically, with Sir Real you get 4 customized boxes at the bottom that you can change to different things, upon having CPU-Z installed you can add that applet into one of these 4 boxes. It only shows Highest and Average core temperatures though!


----------



## VanillaCena

This thread makes me miss my G15v1


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Happytodd*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> How does it compare to CoreTemp's plug in? I have to give it a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Well basically, with Sir Real you get 4 customized boxes at the bottom that you can change to different things, upon having CPU-Z installed you can add that applet into one of these 4 boxes. It only shows Highest and Average core temperatures though!
Click to expand...

I'll have to give it a shot and compare. I have not encountered anything that does a better job than CoreTemp, but if something were to do the same and incorporate GPU temperatures and usages, that would be ideal.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VanillaCena*
> 
> This thread makes me miss my G15v1


There is a reason I haven't upgraded. If the G19 were cheaper I might consider it since it is narrower. The lack of an LCD screen on any other keyboard is very discouraging. Thankfully my G15 has lasted the better part of a decade.


----------



## jayquik03

Can anyone tell me what applets they have on the g15 keyboard right now. I can't find anything anymore so i'm stuck with the 5 or so stock applets and nothing else.. I know it's an old keyboard but it makes me sad. I use VLC media player and am looking for something I can control that with. The play, pause, next, previous buttons dont work with it and I don't like windows media player. Is there any other media player that works with the G15? I would def try a different one if I could get some button support out of it. Thanks.


----------



## stargate125645

Foobar2000 and CoreTemp are my main aftermarket ones. I don't use VLC...sorry. You could always map G keys.


----------



## jayquik03

Thanks for the reply. Found out winamp supports the g15 keyboard and I used to use that. So I think i'm going to go back to it. Forgot about Core Temp going to download that now. Also using MSI afterburner Didn't know it could send info to keyboard and I use that already anyways







thanks.


----------



## xxRAZ0Rxx

I know this is an old topic, but where is the actual archive? I searched the thread to no avail. Dunno if I somehow missed it scrolling thru 30 pages of posts. Does it even exist anymore? There is no obvious link in the OP.

But, since I dug up some old bones, I may as well offer up something new to read on this thread:

I just rebuilt a G15 Y-UG75 out of 2 broken ones. I even upgraded the USB hub/ports while I was in there. The LEDs need to be changed because both of the sets are too dim to lite up the plastic sheet. I have the replacements/upgrades, just need to do a bit of relocating or modding to fit them. I decided on green ones after reading this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/295279/logitech-g15-modding-led-changes

The LCD is working like champ. I may even wire the 2nd LCD from the leftover parts into the top section and relocate the controls and USB ports. Prolly gonna need to up the juice as well, or just re-use the 2nd LCD as another peripheral.

I found the few well known applets kick round the Net, but thye don't really fit my needs. Most others I find are either crapware or I am missing required libraries to support them. I have programmed for other LCDs for past case mods and I am currently playing round w/ the SDK to knock some of the rust outta my head and see if I can create some of the ideas floating in my brain for a 2 LCD setup.

Take care, hope to hear from someone soon.
- Raz0r


----------



## stargate125645

Everything is in the first post... Not a lot made ones. Link was provided to external source as well.

Edit: I will update the thread if you create a new application. I'm not sure what support exists anymore.


----------



## xxRAZ0Rxx

Oh wow. I guess I assumed there would've been a bit more interest in customizing the LCDs on these keyboards. At least, back then. I guess they were not as popular as I thought they should have been. (Seeing how they still go for $80 on ebay. When I bumped into these broken ones, I jumped on the chance to play around with them. IMO, it's still a viable piece of hardware. Heck, I just d/l'd Dragon Age: Origins because it free this week and I've never played it. I was kinda stoked when it greeted me on the LCD when the game launched. I still play Dark Age of Camelot and just spent a bit of time arranging the G keys, hehe.

I also just picked up a G5 and a G5 v2 mice from the same era as the G15s (2005-2007) and have been pleasantly surprised at how well they still handle and feel. I even still have a Precision gaming headset still kicking around which I think is from around that same time frame. I'm thinking of LED modding the G5 and the headset to match the green LEDs for the keyboard.

- Raz0r


----------



## stargate125645

I still use my G15 and G5v2. I'll be getting a G910 though.


----------



## Elrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stargate125645*
> 
> I still use my G15 and G5v2. I'll be getting a G910 though.


Same here, just wish Logitech would release a TKL version of the G910







.


----------



## joe7dust

Does LCD Studio still work? I have x64 OS but that option was greyed out so I installed x86 and then I get an error. I have 4 versions of .NET both 2.0 and 4.0 in x86 & x64 flavors, so not sure what the problem is. I just want to modify the World of Warcraft profile to include different data, or perhaps write a simple DPS display utility that outputs to the G15 LCD.


----------



## stargate125645

That's a good question. Have you tried running it with administrator privileges or compatibility mode?


----------

